# Galveston bay fishing



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

We are still catching lots of fish and big ones over the deep reefs on Galveston bay. The early morning bite has been the ticket with most fish being caught between 6-9 am. I've had limits of trout most days with fish up 26" this week. I have the 10th and 11th and some more days open this month call 832-385-2012 for booking thanks.




























www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

